# Light power solutions llc



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Any comments welcomed. They are coming to a town near by to give a demostration.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

link? Never heard of them


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

https://www.lightpowersolutions.com/index.asp


----------

